# disappointing fertilisation



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Dear Peter
Having 1st IVF cycle, had e/c yest-16 eggs, however only 4 fertilised. Very disappointed, going for e/t tomorrow, but worried will be poor grades due to poor fert rate. Does this necessarily follow?
Also what are reasons for poor fert %, I'm 42 could age be a factor ?
Thanks Dollyzx x


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

HI Dolly

Sorry I can't help with any of your questions but thought I would drop you a quick line to say - keep your chin up! As you know it only takes one for it to work and you have four at the moment! Don't let it get you down - stay positive if you can . I am currently on the 2ww board so look forward to seeing you there in the next couple of days.

Take Care

Michelle


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Michelle
It's all support i'm getting from ff that's keeping me going!
Dollyzx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Went for e/t yest, 3 of the embies grade 2, 4 cells, so transferred.
Consultant felt eggs may have receptor problem, which would explain infertility probs. May need ICSI on future cycle
Dollyzx


----------



## sam_mcl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Dolly - just wanted to wish you luck and say keep your chin up! I'm on 2ww too - so looking forward to seeing you there - you're doing really well!

love
Sam
xxx


----------



## dollyzx (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Sam
means a lot
Love Dollyzx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dollyzx said:


> Dear Peter
> Having 1st IVF cycle, had e/c yest-16 eggs, however only 4 fertilised. Very disappointed, going for e/t tomorrow, but worried will be poor grades due to poor fert rate. Does this necessarily follow?
> 
> Bot alawys, you need to wait and see
> ...


----------

